# Flowers in my Backyard



## helloyo53 (Sep 9, 2009)

Well actually they are my neighbours flowers, but they go through the fence, so we get to admire them too. 





































I couldn't get my camera to focus properly, so they aren't as sharp as I would've liked them to be, but I still like them. 

Feedback is much appreciated!


----------



## xiangji (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeh you are right about them not being sharp...they all seem to lack detail.

Also wack them on photoshop to boost the colours maybe to touch them up.

:thumbup: :razz:


----------



## DigitalScape (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree that the focus is a tad off.  According to the EXIF info, you are shooting these with a wide open aperture and a fairly slow shutter speed.  The slow/long shutter speed may be causing some of the focus issues if your were not shooting on a tripod.  The composition of the images has everything pretty much centered - I would suggest that you move the subject off center -- i.e. rule of thirds


----------



## helloyo53 (Sep 10, 2009)

DigitalScape said:


> I agree that the focus is a tad off.  According to the EXIF info, you are shooting these with a wide open aperture and a fairly slow shutter speed.  The slow/long shutter speed may be causing some of the focus issues if your were not shooting on a tripod.  The composition of the images has everything pretty much centered - I would suggest that you move the subject off center -- i.e. rule of thirds



I was using just plain old macro mode.  Would it have been better if I had used full manual so I can change the shutter speed and aperture?  And for this, would I want to use a high aperture number like 6.4 or a low one like 2?

I am well aware of the rule of thirds, but I was so frustrated that I would have been just happy to get some kind of picture.


----------

